# 2009 Darton



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

From what I've been hearing, Darton has once again stepped up to the plate and should be given some definite consideration when doing some bow shopping this fall. Here's the latest:



> The new Pro 3500 is going to feature pivoting limb pockets, lighter riser, pro series strings and cables, and all new camo.
> 
> Here are the rest of the specs on the Pro 3500:
> 
> ...


----------



## abovee96 (Dec 24, 2007)

If only someone could make a bow that fast with a brace height over 7 inches.:sad:


----------



## madmike22 (Aug 29, 2007)

abovee96 said:


> If only someone could make a bow that fast with a brace height over 7 inches.:sad:


 
I use to think the samething. That i needed a 7 inch brace height. Have you shot any of the new bows with a 6 inch bh? Some of them are the same as bows of the past but go and shoot the hoyt katera. It made a believer out of me. I will still take that into consideration but its not as important as it use to be.


----------



## Kelly Johnson (May 22, 2005)

The 2008 Pro 3000 gets my "Sleeper of the year" award.

That bow's amazinginly easy to shoot, crazy quiet...and it was faster than my Firecat:yikes:


----------



## kingfishcam (Jul 16, 2002)

Worries of a 6 inch brace height are a thing of the past in my book. I have owned two bows in the past year with 6 inch brace, and have found them to be just as shootable as any newer 7 inch bow.


----------

